# R.I.P. Riley :'-(



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Riley passed away today.  I don't know what happened. For the past few days he was sort of lethargic, laying on the bottom of the tank. I tested the water, came up fine other than the ammonia was at .5 ppm, but that's not a dangerous amount, so i figuered I would just do a water change today, but this morning he had died.  I think it may have been old age, he was a walmart rescue that I had bought about eight months ago.  RIP Riley


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> Riley passed away today.  I don't know what happened. For the past few days he was sort of lethargic, laying on the bottom of the tank. I tested the water, came up fine other than the ammonia was at .5 ppm, but that's not a dangerous amount, so i figuered I would just do a water change today, but this morning he had died.  I think it may have been old age, he was a walmart rescue that I had bought about eight months ago.  RIP Riley


R.I.P Riley..

Sorry for your loss, He Had an amazing owner in his eyes. You did everything you could for him.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

aww, thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Eiley.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks, me too.


----------

